# Locked door...no key!



## legend99 (12 Jul 2004)

Ok, not me, the mother in law. She has locked her back door. Lost the key. Luckily the lock that the key is missing for is just the standard Basta lock in the handle of the door. You know the lock that is in 95% of internal door handles. In fact I have a feeling that there is only a limitied number of keys for those locks and that they are numbered.

Anyone have any suggestions as to how to approach this? I could make This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language of the frame and be able to open the door. But thats not very bright. Because I can access the inside of the kitchen, I can see the blot gone accross and as the door and frame are not 100% snug against each other, I might....a big might.....be able to get the disc of an angle grinder in...but will an angle grinder cut the blot of a Basta lock...anyone any pointers?


----------



## Anon2398 (12 Jul 2004)

*Just a thought?*

Hi, I can't comment on the angle grinder (not a DIY expert) but this job might be one for a locksmith? It might save you money in the long run?

Good luck.


----------



## kerinsp (12 Jul 2004)

*locksmith*

A locksmith would have it open in about 2 seconds. A mate of mine locked himself out once and called out the locksmith.

He put this tool up against the keyhole and gave it a shove and it opened. 

Will cost you about 50 quid though


----------



## Hattie Jaques (12 Jul 2004)

*Ooooooh, errr.*

He put this tool up against the keyhole and gave it a shove and it opened

I hope he wears some protection or Mrs Locksmith might have something to say come Friday night.


----------



## kerinsp (12 Jul 2004)

*ha*

I knew as I was typing it it would get a smart comment but sure what harm.


----------



## car (12 Jul 2004)

*locksmiths*

A neighbour of mine locked herself out last month.  Rang the locksmiths, 60 euro callout charge which he wanted in advance.  As she'd also left her wallet in the house, she told him she couldnt pay him until he opened the lock.  He wouldnt come out.   Nice one.   In the end, she had to break a window.  
(other neighbours that she could have borrowed the money from were away)


----------



## temptedd (15 Jul 2004)

*Re: locksmiths*

I called into locksmiths, left a deposit and they gave me master set of keys. Two sets exist, both have approx 11 keys. Brought them home, found the right one, then returned master set and bought one of the right ones. Total cost 3 euro. Need to go to a proper old fashioned locksmith though and convince them you're legit!


----------



## legend99 (15 Jul 2004)

*..*

Yea tempted that sounds good. As far as I knew alright those Basta locks have a very limited number of keys...


----------



## rainyday (15 Jul 2004)

*Re: ..*



> they gave me master set of keys. Two sets exist, both have approx 11 keys. Brought them home, found the right one, then returned master set and bought one of the right ones.


I hope you had time for a quick tour through your neighbours' houses before you had to hand back the master keys.


----------



## Guest (15 Jul 2004)

*Re: ..*

> I hope you had time for a quick tour through your neighbours' houses before you had to hand back the master keys.

I presume you're being facetious but that's a good example of why it's recommended (and required by most insurance policies!) that housholders install additional five lever mortice deadlocks on front and back doors (and bolt locks on patio doors) rather than depend on the standard (Basta, Yale etc.) locks that are normally preinstalled for security!


----------



## Michael (15 Jul 2004)

*Cordliss drill*

Cordless drill, 5, 6 or 7mm bit. Drill through face of lock, close to the centre, but also touching the inner semicrcle that the key rotates within. Only drill, the approximate length of a key.

Get a similar key profile, insert it and twist.....hey presto.

Replace the lock barrel with another one.

I bet you this get's deleted!


----------



## Michael (16 Jul 2004)

*Link*

home.howstuffworks.com/lock-picking3.htm

To clarify, you would be drilling along the shear-line as in the link. These are the pins which uniquely match your key.


----------



## bullworth (27 Feb 2012)

Resurrecting this old thread for a genuine reason.  I assume this thread is in the correct subforum as it has been left here for so long already.

I have a Basta lock and the key broke inside it while trying to open.

The shaft of the key came out whole and it has  a number 10 written on it. Should I be ok bringing this shaft and the information ( number 10) to a hardware store or locksmith to get a replacement ?

Does anyone have an idea how much a new key would cost ? I have seen quotes of what appears to be mad money compared to for example this website:

http://www.hardwareireland.ie/store/product.php?id=1188 which I think if offering a set for 2 euro ? But then again I am in a hurry to open this door so need to find somewhere cheap around the city centre. Any suggestions to either of my problems i.e 1) Getting a placement key and 2) a reasonable price ?


----------



## Dirac (28 Feb 2012)

You can get a Basta key from a hardware store for €2.50 here or they are about €4 from a locksmiths where I used to work. That gives you an idea of price.

If the bitting of the key (the part of the key that broke off inside the lock) has fallen out or you can jiggle it out of the lock you will be fine just buying a replacement key. There are only 18 Basta precut keys available and you have the key number on the old one.

If you can't get the broken part out of the lock you would need to get a locksmiths out to remove the broken part or if it's jammed they will be able to open it by drilling the levers and replace the lock. A new Basta lock is about a tenner, labour charges vary widely.


----------



## computerman (28 Feb 2012)

get a coat hanger bend it to an "L" the small part being the half width of the top of a pliers.bend again the full width of a top of a pliers. (you should have a "u" shape with one side of the U longer (about 6 ") than the other. Stick in lock as you would a key, wiggle and turn.  You will lift the levers and hay presto door open / locked.


----------



## bullworth (28 Feb 2012)

computerman said:


> get a coat hanger bend it to an "L" the small part being the half width of the top of a pliers.bend again the full width of a top of a pliers. (you should have a "u" shape with one side of the U longer (about 6 ") than the other. Stick in lock as you would a key, wiggle and turn.  You will lift the levers and hay presto door open / locked.




Geez is it that easy to open ? 

Thanks to everyone for the advice. I managed to get a key and open the door.


----------

